# Damon : 4 y/ $17 mil deal from Memphis



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Link 



> After reaching an agreement with free-agent power forward Stromile Swift two weeks ago, the Rockets turned their attention to landing a veteran guard for their backcourt.
> 
> The player atop their wish list — Houston resident Damon Stoudamire — had expressed an interest in joining the team.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

LMAO talk about the oddest signing in years.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

So they'll have a guard rotation of Jason Williams, Bobby Jackson and Damon Stoudamire at the 1? Oh boy, I can't wait to see how that's going to pan out.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

wow, i was expecting Miami, Cleveland, LA, or a s & t with houston. Memphis is quite odd.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

wow you got that right I would have never expected Memphis


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:wave:



:rofl:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

He's GONE, he's finally GONE!!!!


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

4 years / $17 mil 

That sounds like it is a little smaller than what he got from the Blazers a few years ago.



:biggrin:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Chalupa said:


> 4 years / $17 mil
> 
> That sounds like it is a little smaller than what he got from the Blazers a few years ago.
> 
> ...



IMO, still more than his _current_ worth, though.

However, I wish Damon the best on that (former Blazers') salvage barge otherwise known as the Memphis Grizzlies. :yes:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Damon at a little over $4 million per is a good deal IMO. 

This was a stunna.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

what the hell is Memphis thinking on this one? how many point guards do they need? are they planning on running him as a 2? because it didn't exactly lead Portland to many wins when we had the Damon/Telfair or Damon/McInnis lineups. 

and for 4 years? wtf? 

thank christ Houston didn't sign him. I hardly watch any Memphis games anyway.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

oh yeah, I almost forgot--

*FREE AT LAST!

FREE AT LAST!

THANK GOD ALMIGHTY WE ARE FREE AT LAST! *

with apologies to Dr. King.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

<i>Damon at a little over $4 million per is a good deal IMO. 

This was a stunna.</i>

Yes, and you say this because you are a Memphis fan. Not making fun at all, my point is just that you probably wouldn't be saying that if you had watched him closely in his eternity with Portland. I hope he works out for you.... I really do. But I don't think that was a good contract. It definately was a "stunna" though. Although Canzano seemed to have had the first word on this one. Shock shock.

Prunetang


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Damon at a little over $4 million per is a good deal IMO.


$4 million over 4 years would have been more appropriate. I wouldn't have welcomed him back even at that price. Good luck.

Dan


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe they added him to be their Might Midget Shooting Guard. We all know how well that works out.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

I rarely use these things but this is a VERY SPECIAL OCCAISION.

I have been waiting for this moment for years.

We are FINALLY rid of the Mouse.



By the way: What is going on with Jerry West???? He has made some good moves and some bad moves. But mostly just a bunch of ho hum, boring, average, any ol GM coulda done it moves.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I had a nightmare that he was re-signing with us last night..

but this is 2 really crappy signings in a row for Zeke from Cabin Creek.

First Brian Cardinal for a huge contract, and now Damon for anything more than 2 million.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks like I'm one of the few that'll miss Damon. While he had his faults I always felt his positives out weighed is faults. I knew when I seen what he received a lot of people would be surprise he got such a big contract. Good luck, Damon!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> By the way: What is going on with Jerry West???? He has made some good moves and some bad moves. But mostly just a bunch of ho hum, boring, average, any ol GM coulda done it moves.


(a) He watches too much college basketball. Taking Gooden over Stoudemire. Trading with Boston to take Dahntay Jones and Reece Gaines. 

(b) He's overpaying for players that the team doesn't need. I like Bonzi, but if the team already had 3 pretty good small forwards (and it did) taking on his contract didn't make perfect sense. Brian Cardinal at the full MLE when you already had a ton of forwards? And now Damon for that much money...

I don't know what's wrong with him, but I hope it continues.

Ed O.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Damon has certain strengths to his game (dribbling, free throws), there is no doubt about that. The biggest problem playing for the Blazers was that he seemed to really think he was Mighty Mouse. He wasn't. He just could not accept his proper role on the team. He also is not capable of facilitating and executing an offense that takes advantage of the strenghts of his teammates. He cannot see the game beyond the next pass, and then only at the moment the player is open. Pippen could. Telfair can. He can't make an entry pass. Oh, yeah, and he gets lit up by every guard in the league. Average guards have career shooting nights against this guy. But it's his mental makeup (not his physical limitations) that has driven me to madness. So long mouse.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

theWanker said:


> what the hell is Memphis thinking on this one? how many point guards do they need? are they planning on running him as a 2? because it didn't exactly lead Portland to many wins when we had the Damon/Telfair or Damon/McInnis lineups.
> 
> and for 4 years? wtf?
> 
> thank christ Houston didn't sign him. I hardly watch any Memphis games anyway.


Earl Watson is a definite gonner so Memphis needed a point bc it looks liek J-Will is a gonner too! Damon would be the perfect starter for the Grizzlies.B-Jax as backup!It sounds like a smart move to me! the only other PG that Memphis has is Antonio Burks.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sportkingJSP13 said:


> Earl Watson is a definite gonner so Memphis needed a point bc it looks liek J-Will is a gonner too! Damon would be the perfect starter for the Grizzlies.B-Jax as backup!It sounds like a smart move to me! the only other PG that Memphis has is Antonio Burks.


Wait, so Damon might be the starter??

ooh, poor memphis..poor poor memphis..


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Looking at Damon's stats, I dont see how you guys can say that he's not worth a little over $4 million per season, especially considering the contracts other guys around the league have received the last few years.

Stoudamire averaged 15.8 points and 5.7 assists with Portland last season.

Although I'm glad he's gone because he doesnt fit into our current "plan", I still think Damon busted his butt for this organization and did many great things in the Portland community. You guys blast him for shooting too much, but with the injurys we had this past season for example, he didnt have much choice, SOMEONE had to pick up the scoring slack. I also think the perception of Damon's "over dribbling" is exaggerated by many of you guys. I dont think he dribbles all that much more than most of the PG's in the league. I wish him luck in Memphis, and hopefully he can earn a little respect from some of you on this board.

For the record, I was wrong about where I thought he'd end up, I voted for Houston... I dont think anyone predicted he'd end up in Memphis.

From what I've read, Memphis is looking to work out a sign and trade with Watson, and would also like to deal J.Williams... so that would leave them with Damon and B.Jackson, although I see B.Jackson being more of a small 2 guard providing a spark off the bench, same role he played in Sac.

OK... FIRE back at me... let me have it!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Although I'm glad he's gone because he doesnt fit into our current "plan", I still think Damon busted his butt for this organization and did many great things in the Portland community. You guys blast him for shooting too much, but with the injurys we had this past season for example, he didnt have much choice, SOMEONE had to pick up the scoring slack.



ok, what about the other seasons where he was shooting 13-14 times a year when there *weren't* injuries and he didn't need to pick up the scoring slack?


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm not going to fire back at you! I don't understand the hatred on this board for Damon. He isn't close to perfect, but the guy played a lot of good ball for the Blazers. I mean, he averaged in the neighborhood of 14 points and 6 assists for Portland teams that won a lot of games in the last 8 years....that's not worth 4 million/year??? He made alot of big shots and was on the delivering end of a lot of great ally-oop passes to Sheed over the years. Besides that, even with his mistakes, he's not a bad guy at all. 

Memphis does seem like a strange fit (I could see him as a designated spark plug/shooter off the bench for a really good team), but who knows.

Funny how everyone bashes Sheed, Damon, Mo, Bonzi, etc.....but for all their faults (and there are many).....they're all going to win a lot more games than Portland does this year.

Good luck Mouse....I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> ok, what about the other seasons where he was shooting 13-14 times a year


I could be wrong but I sort of recall him shooting a bit more often than that. 

barfo


----------



## azsun18 (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes Damon has been in on a lot of wins for Portland during some of our competitive years. But I just got tired of watching every, and I mean every point guard light him up, night after night. I think it is great that he seems to have kicked the pot habit, but the bad PR (still a pending trial ) for trying to smuggle pot through an airport is unexcusable. This should have eliminated him from getting this kind of contract.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

Prunetang said:


> <i>Damon at a little over $4 million per is a good deal IMO.
> 
> This was a stunna.</i>
> 
> Yes, and you say this because you are a Memphis fan. Not making fun at all, my point is just that you probably wouldn't be saying that if you had watched him closely in his eternity with Portland.


no, he's probably saying that because DS at 4mil/year versus JWill at 8.33mil/year <i>is</i> a good deal.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

This one's for RG...

ALL ABOOOOOOAAAAARD!!!

Finally, 6 years later.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> ok, what about the other seasons where he was shooting 13-14 times a year when there *weren't* injuries and he didn't need to pick up the scoring slack?


Considering that NBA teams take a rough average of about 75 total shots per game, I dont think 14 shots for a starter is all that much.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

it will be wierd not seening him in a blazer unifrom but it was time to say gut bye!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

An absolute steal by West.

And a great place for Damon to be since he wants to learn the front office game.

Now he can learn from a master.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> An absolute steal by West.


You think that Damon was acquired below market value?

Since when is an aging, 5'8, shoot first point guard a steal?



> And a great place for Damon to be since he wants to learn the front office game.
> 
> Now he can learn from a master.


Is he going to learn from the guy who acquired Shaq, Kobe and Phil Jackson or the guy who acquired Jason Williams, Bonzi Wells and Damon Stoudamire?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> You think that Damon was acquired below market value?


Yes... look at his #'s, and compare them to the contracts that other players have received the last few years.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> look at his #'s, and compare them to the contracts that other players have received the last few years.


Damon's impact on the court is far less than his numbers would indicate, because all he's about is offensive stats. How about some defensive numbers? Even his assist numbers are exaggerated relative to how much he helps the team, because he's holding the ball to the last second so dang often, the desperation pass tends to be the only option. When it doesn't [luckily] result in an assist, it ends up being an ugly, broken play.

Dan


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> And a great place for Damon to be since he wants to learn the front office game.


:laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> An absolute steal by West.
> 
> And a great place for Damon to be since he wants to learn the front office game.
> 
> Now he can learn from a master.


Jerry's mastery of the GM'ship was mostly in the 80's and early 90's, when the system was totally different than it is now.

Now, he's overpaying for crappy players.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Is he going to learn from the guy who acquired Shaq, Kobe and Phil Jackson or the guy who acquired Jason Williams, Bonzi Wells and Damon Stoudamire?





Hap said:


> Jerry's mastery of the GM'ship was mostly in the 80's and early 90's, when the system was totally different than it is now.


I would add that this supposed "mastery" occurred in LA with two great players who picked him (and other opportunities LA provides), not the other way around, and a coattail coach who knows a good setup when he sees one. I mean, Kobe and Shaq basically did his 'work' for him in terms of getting to LA. What else did he do besides put average players around them?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Yes... look at his #'s, and compare them to the contracts that other players have received the last few years.


One number that jumps out at me:

Damon Stoudamire - 5'8 (listed as 5'10)

So, what have they been paying 5'8 SG's over the past few years?

And if he's such a steal at the MLE, how come we didn't hear about all of these other teams courting him for that or more?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Read the article 

This is Goodwin talking again

According to the HoopsHype Rumors Goodwin has had talks with Memphis, but this is not a done deal.



Damon said:


> Sources on Friday said Stoudamire had reached an agreement with the Grizzlies on a four-year, $17 million deal, but Stoudamire said nothing is imminent at this point.
> 
> "The parameters of the deal have been discussed, but there's nothing official about that yet," Stoudamire said on Saturday. "Houston would be a great place to play. It just seems right now that Portland is like trying to block everything that I'm doing and not really trying to work with the situation."
> 
> ...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Classic Damon. Wants the team to worsen its situation to help him go somewhere better for more pay, not realizing that simply getting rid of him is reward enough.

Dan


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

This just helps remind me of why I hate Damon so much. It is not about the strengths and weaknesses of his abilities and his size. I would never rag on someone for that. I could live with his limitations if he could recognize them and play a team game. 

He is selfish, selfish, selfish. Everything is me, me, me, my game, my shots, my minutes, my money, my stats, my game, me, me, me. I don't know if I've ever heard him talk about the team in an interview, other than how the team affected him. He is so freaking egocentric I don't know how he keeps from bumping into walls.

Guess I should gird my loins (whatever that means) for the inevitable Canzano article about how the evil Blazers are so "Dumb. Dumb. Dumb. And petty. Petty. Petty." For not mortgaging the teams future and taking back salaries and players we don't want or need to help Damon be overpaid on another team. 

Please if there is a god let the Damon nightmare be over.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It's really odd to see Damon Stat-amire making a selfish me first attitude comment like that. I'm shocked to see that he isn't like the team oriented guy we had the pleasure to have on our roster for all those years. uke:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Talk about killing two birds with one stone - we get rid of him while he can go destroy whatever offensive flow Memphis has.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't see how wishing Portland would do a S&T is being selfish. That's how it's usually done. Of course Portland is in the situation they don't want to take back any contracts, but Damon even said he understands that it's a business and unrealistic of him to think they'll just do it for him, but if that's selfish then every player in the league that wants to do a S&T is selfish.

Also his D isn't nearly as bad as people claim. Sure taller players could post him up, and that was most players he went against, but he did a lot with his speed on D. I remember him even doing a good job against Kobe, keeping him from driving with his speed, until Kobe just started to shoot over him.

I know he had weaknesses, like over dribbling at times and taking ill advise shots, but he had many positives that most of the Damon bashers don't give him credit for.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I'd love for Damon to go in a S&T to Houston instead of taking part of Memphis' MLE. It would only happen if he either a) took a bad contract with with him, or b) returned a useful player or future draft pick. Both of those are better than nothing, but I doubt if it happens. I lost the link, but he's playing in Houston at a gym with NVE and Moochie Norris and the like, so maybe they'll all like him so much down there that the Rockets feel like giving up something for him (like Ruben/DA and him for expiring contracts).


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> I would add that this supposed "mastery" occurred in LA with two great players who picked him (and other opportunities LA provides), not the other way around, and a coattail coach who knows a good setup when he sees one. I mean, Kobe and Shaq basically did his 'work' for him in terms of getting to LA. What else did he do besides put average players around them?


Blazer Bert doesn't realize that West was the Lakers GM since the 70s.

Also when you find a GM (not named J. West) that's drafted 3 players after pick #25 that became all-stars let me know.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

man, Damon just doesn't get it. He claims he'd be in HOuston if it wasn't for Portland not trying to do a sign and trade.

Hey Damon, try signing for the LE if you're that serious about going to Houston.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Blazer Bert doesn't realize that West was the Lakers GM since the 70s.
> 
> Also when you find a GM (not named J. West) that's drafted 3 players after pick #25 that became all-stars let me know.


For starters, I think the issue is that times have changed, and Jerry West doesn't have the glamor of LA working in his favor (and if you don't think that had something to do with things, you're in denial).

And secondly, Jerry West was the GM since 1982. *after* the Lakers got Magic...and Kareem.nba.com bio 



> After two years away from basketball, West became the Lakers' head coach for the 1976-77 season. In three campaigns with West at the helm the Lakers went 145-101 and returned to the playoffs after missing the postseason during West's absence from the team. He stayed on as a scout for three years and became general manager in 1982, helping to build the Lakers' dynasty of the 1980s.


So, who are these 3 players that became All Stars that were picked post #25?

All I could find was NVE fitting your criteria there.I don't think there have been 3 LA Lakers who were drafted by the Lakers, after #25, who have been All Stars.

At least, as Lakers.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm glad Damons leaving...It's too bad you guys have to put up with powertripping mods who bend rules in their post...Maybe yall could pull a sign and trade and send him to the Houston board.

:nah:

Seriously though, where ever Damon ends up I'll be happy for him.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Since no one on this board really thought we would get anything for Damon I am not losing any sleep over him going anywhere for nothing. Time to move on people, there is nothing going to happen with Mighty Mouse that is going to help Portland out, except we won't be able to see his display of dribbling and crazy shot selections. That is until Memphis plays Portland during the season.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> Read the article
> 
> This is Goodwin talking again
> 
> According to the HoopsHype Rumors Goodwin has had talks with Memphis, but this is not a done deal.


Hilarious! Damon seems to think that Nash/Patterson are purposely rejecting Houston's offers just because they don't want to help out Damon. :laugh: At least he sort of makes up for that DUMB comment with his next statement about it "being a business", but still, what a dumb thing to say.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Hilarious! Damon seems to think that Nash/Patterson are purposely rejecting Houston's offers just because they don't want to help out Damon. :laugh: At least he sort of makes up for that DUMB comment with his next statement about it "being a business", but still, what a dumb thing to say.


Typical Damon, and a shining example of exactly WHY I'm not shedding any tears over his departure.

"It's all about me, you see? I want a bigger paycheck, but the Blazers aren't helping me get it. Yeah, I know a S&T deal would add salary to their payroll that they don't want to add, and that they really aren't very interested in anyone Houston would be willing to put on the table... but that's beside the point. The Blazers are bad, bad people because they won't take the hit to get me my bigger paycheck!"

I simply can't wait until Damon is finally, officially someone else's problem.

Thanks for reminding me, Damon. I was starting to develop a soft spot in my heart for you.

PBF


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> The Blazers are bad, bad people because they won't take the hit to get me my bigger paycheck!"....


Drat! _Foiled_ again, Batman! (the last time being during his little Tuscon airport search.  )


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

who else likes how Damon is putting the blame on the Trail Blazers instead of just owning up to the fact he actually only wants to play in Houston if it suits him be$t?

For petes sake Damon, you're 31 years old, and you want to win a title. It ain'ta happening in Memphis.

At least you stand a shot in hell in Houston. Catch a clue, and sign with Houston for the 1.8 millin.

and once you sign with them, _shut up_.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Thanks for reminding me, Damon. I was starting to develop a soft spot in my heart for you.
> PBF


Next time, just post or PM one of us, and we'll remind you. We're here for you, man.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hap said:


> For starters, I think the issue is that times have changed, and Jerry West doesn't have the glamor of LA working in his favor (and if you don't think that had something to do with things, you're in denial).
> 
> And secondly, Jerry West was the GM since 1982. *after* the Lakers got Magic...and Kareem.nba.com bio


Of course LA works in his favor, but Shaq at least has said that he wouldn't have come to LA if it weren't for West. Granted, he wouldn't have gone to Memphis just because West was there, but I also feel he wouldn't have signed on due to Mitch Kupchak's sale pitch.

And I forgot that West used to be the coach of the Lakers. But regardless Bert's point that he just started doing work in the Phil era was wrong.

3 Lakers that became all-stars- AC Green (he might of been #24 or something), Van Exel and Divac. And outside of that he drafted Cambell late in the first round, Patterson in round 2, Fisher in the late first round and so on. 

He took the Lakers from the Magic Johnson era to the Shaq era while only missing the playoffs once. The only bad trade he ever made (literally) as a Laker was Perkins for Benoit Benjamin and Doug Christie.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ac_green/index.html

#23

Dan


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> Thanks for reminding me, Damon. I was starting to develop a soft spot in my heart for you.
> 
> PBF


You might want to get that looked at.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Of course LA works in his favor, but Shaq at least has said that he wouldn't have come to LA if it weren't for West. Granted, he wouldn't have gone to Memphis just because West was there, but I also feel he wouldn't have signed on due to Mitch Kupchak's sale pitch.
> 
> And I forgot that West used to be the coach of the Lakers. But regardless Bert's point that he just started doing work in the Phil era was wrong.


that is true.



> 3 Lakers that became all-stars- AC Green (he might of been #24 or something), Van Exel and Divac. And outside of that he drafted Cambell late in the first round, Patterson in round 2, Fisher in the late first round and so on.


AC Green wasn't drafted after 25, and Divac was never an All Star as a Laker. So to take credit for that is a little silly. For starters, Shaq was "injured" that year, and the West needed a replacement. And that was more by default than by the fact he earned it.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Blazer Bert doesn't realize that West was the Lakers GM since the 70s.
> 
> Also when you find a GM (not named J. West) that's drafted 3 players after pick #25 that became all-stars let me know.


Get your facts straight before mouthing off!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> This just helps remind me of why I hate Damon so much. It is not about the strengths and weaknesses of his abilities and his size. I would never rag on someone for that. I could live with his limitations if he could recognize them and play a team game.
> 
> He is selfish, selfish, selfish. Everything is me, me, me, my game, my shots, my minutes, my money, my stats, my game, me, me, me. I don't know if I've ever heard him talk about the team in an interview, other than how the team affected him. He is so freaking egocentric I don't know how he keeps from bumping into walls.


This is right on! How hilarious for Damon to complain about not getting "help" in engineering a sign and trade. Probably justifying it to himself by looking at the SAR deal.

Hey, Damon, I'm sure if you and your agent could work out a deal where the Blazers took no salary back and got a 1st round pick in return that they'd be more than willing to engineer a sign and trade. Other than that.....

And I'm really glad that Jason Quick is on his honeymoon or else we'd have to endure yet one more piece about how Damon is underappreciated and is getting a raw deal from the organization.....

BTW, remember Damon's "goals" from last summer? While his teammates are talking about getting to the playoffs, Damon is talking about scoring more, increasing his FTA's and hitting a higher percentage from the field. Like *Blazer Bert* said, it's all about him......


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Now Damon says there is no deal yet.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> *Damon Stoudamire*"I'm just looking for a number that I could be comfortable with because I don't think anybody wants to be in a situation where you wouldn't be happy."


I don't participate in the game prediction threads during the season, but it was pretty easy to predict that he'd be bad mouthing the Blazers as soon as he left... thats the sort of classless bonehead he's always been IMO. It is kind of funny that he couldn't wait to stoop to blasting his hometown organization before he actually signed. I'm sure more is coming as soon as that glorious day arrives...

Anyways, how much $$$ before someone gets _"comfortable"_ in general? Damon has cleared 10's of millions over his career after taxes. With a life of luxery already secured several times over, it's hard to fathom that he's trying to get us fans to relate to Houston's measly 1.8M per option to play where he wants to...but as Forest Gump told us, _"stupid is as stupid does"_

STOMP


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

STOMP said:


> I don't participate in the game prediction threads during the season, but it was pretty easy to predict that he'd be bad mouthing the Blazers as soon as he left... thats the sort of classless bonehead he's always been IMO. It is kind of funny that he couldn't wait to stoop to blasting his hometown organization before he actually signed. I'm sure more is coming as soon as that glorious day arrives...
> 
> Anyways, how much $$$ before someone gets _"comfortable"_ in general? Damon has cleared 10's of millions over his career after taxes. With a life of luxery already secured several times over, it's hard to fathom that he's trying to get us fans to relate to Houston's measly 1.8M per option to play where he wants to...but as Forest Gump told us, _"stupid is as stupid does"_
> 
> STOMP


If Damon were SMART, he would have put a little of that OUTRAGEOUS salary the Blazers paid him over the past 6 years aside for the inevitable rainy day.

Not shedding any tears over Damon's current "plight".

PBF


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

STOMP said:


> I don't participate in the game prediction threads during the season, but it was pretty easy to predict that he'd be bad mouthing the Blazers as soon as he left... thats the sort of classless bonehead he's always been IMO. It is kind of funny that he couldn't wait to stoop to blasting his hometown organization before he actually signed. I'm sure more is coming as soon as that glorious day arrives...
> 
> Anyways, how much $$$ before someone gets _"comfortable"_ in general? Damon has cleared 10's of millions over his career after taxes. With a life of luxery already secured several times over, it's hard to fathom that he's trying to get us fans to relate to Houston's measly 1.8M per option to play where he wants to...but as Forest Gump told us, _"stupid is as stupid does"_
> 
> STOMP


Don't forget, NBA players have trouble feeding their families on $14 million.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought pure gold wrappers came on every burger, they don't where you live?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

from ESPN:



> Mighty Mouse in Memphis?
> Aug 3 - The Memphis Commercial Appeal reports that Stoudamire will sign with the Grizzlies, possibly as early as Wednesday, a move set up by Tuesday's blockbuster deal that sent point guard Jason Williams to Miami.
> Stoudamire had denied a previous report that he had agreed to a four-year, $17 million deal with Memphis, but the Commercial-Appeal also is reporting those terms.
> 
> The Rockets, Cavs and Heat also had shown interest in the point guard.


----------

